# Suddenly Grumpy



## elizakait (Sep 12, 2012)

We've had little Bubba for about two weeks now. Since we've brought him home he's been adventurous and sweet. He doesn't huff or puff when I pick him up, just gets a little agitated and then when he realizes what's going on he perks up. Recently, however, he has started biting. I first noticed it when DF was hand feeding him meal worms. He bit right into his finger. He laughed it off to him just mistaking his hand, but now he's doing it fairly regularly when we handle him. It's pretty much without warning he'll just be sniffing about and take a big ol bite of finger or hand. And, just now I was picking up some strips of fleece out of his cage to put back into his igloo house and he ran up, bit the fleece, and ran off with it. I was sure he was going to get my finger again. How can we explain his new bad habit and what can we do about it? He's not drawing blood, but it isn't pleasant either.


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

My female does this too! She used to clam down and hang on, even drew blood a few times but she's getting better, maybe when he does its because of fear or maybe he is quilling?


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Some hedgehogs start to associate fingers with food, after hand feeding for a while. I would recommend doing your best to keep your fingers fleece covered while you are holding Bubba and give him his meal worms out of a little dish or using tweezers (I've also heard of people using chop sticks, forks and spoons). If you are not already I would recommend washing your hands with unscented soap before you handle Bubba. Sometimes the strong scent of soaps can entice them to bite as well.


----------



## elizakait (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks y'all! He is quilling a little bit, but I'll try washing my hands and try to keep DF from hand feeding. He may not draw blood, but man it sure hurts!


----------

